# Neil Murdoch



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just wondering if any of you guys in the USA are trying to get a presidential pardon for Neil Murdoch seeing as there is just going to be a change in government?

He has made an enormous contribution to the mountain bike world.

Do you reckon he should be freed?

If so this is the time to do something about it. 

(As a non-USA citizen, there's nowt I can do)

If you don't know who Neil Murdoch is, do a google on him.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

hrmm... google neil murdoch...
you mean the junior b hockey league player?!
(yeah, "nae more faff" mayhaps, but more info would be good if you're looking for opinions)


Don't know why people think being involved in the bike world means you can't be a criminal...
or that you should be pardoned because you chose pedals instead of pistons.
If gary fisher himself shot someone while knocking over a liquor store I'd do my best to ensure he's treated equally under the law... 
(and then I'd throw the book at him for those daft specs he wears!)

Then again, I'm a canuck so I can't do anything about the lowt either way!


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

Interesting story indeed. Apparently his real name was Richard Gordon Bannister:

http://outside.away.com/magazine/0998/9809displaw.html

It turns out to be a very good example of how hurtful zero tolerance can be. You have a man who has already corrected himself and become a loved neighbor and citizen and according to a zero-tolerancy-minded official, "Mr. Bannister owes the government some time [...] and that warrant is not going away."

Ali


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

The link is to a story written in September, 1998. So I guess now "Murdoch" has been on the lam for what, ~36 years?

Personally I say let Murdoch go but bring Bannister to justice, convict him if possible, then make the penalty probation, provided he relinquishes the 23# of cocaine.

--Sparty


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, it's a difficult one. I'm not particularly forgiving, but I do believe that people should be able to earn redemption, and this guy seems to have been a decent citizen for a long time.

I came across his story recently, and then I saw on tv that in the USA there is such a thing as a presidential pardon. Then I started wondering if all those people (who supposedly think so highly of him) were sitting back and doing nothing, and if so, why? ie is there more to the story?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmmm...drug charges in '66...hauling 23 pounds of cocaine in '73...doesn't sound like a harmless recreational use amount by any means. Then the guy runs off and lives a relatively responsible and trouble-free life like all of us should. OK...give him some credit for good behavior, so-to-speak, but he still deserves a little Graybar Motel vacation at least.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

He's doing time right now


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

When did he get caught? President Bush is a fellow mountain biker. He should at least pardon someone whom helped create the sport he loves so dearly.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Interesting to note that he got caught in 2001 in the same area as where he was arrested for importing 23 pounds of cocaine.

*2002 he pleads guilty

1971 Court doc
*

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

you've got no business snorting coke and riding mountain bikes anyway. sounds like the Highway to Heart Attack to me...


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

mikeb said:


> you've got no business snorting coke and riding mountain bikes anyway. sounds like the Highway to Heart Attack to me...


He wasn't snorting coke and riding. He was charged with importing it.


----------



## ZombieFood (Sep 9, 2008)

TNC said:


> Hmmm...drug charges in '66...hauling 23 pounds of cocaine in '73...doesn't sound like a harmless recreational use amount by any means. Then the guy runs off and lives a relatively responsible and trouble-free life like all of us should. OK...give him some credit for good behavior, so-to-speak, but he still deserves a little Graybar Motel vacation at least.


yup. Lots of ruined lives in that 23lbs of coke.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Well technically the 23lbs never made it to the street so no lives were actually ruined. Even so the people buying would have just bought from someone else hadn't Murdoch been dealing.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I love how he's getting the "leave Britney alone" treatment jsut because he did some cool stuff at one time that affects us.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> Hmmm...drug charges in '66...hauling 23 pounds of cocaine in '73...doesn't sound like a harmless recreational use amount by any means. Then the guy runs off and lives a relatively responsible and trouble-free life like all of us should. OK...give him some credit for good behavior, so-to-speak, but he still deserves a little Graybar Motel vacation at least.


I think community service would warrant in this case...We all make mistakes when we are young. We just didn't get caught...seriously in the last year how many times have you drove with too much to drink? And most of us got away with it.

The guy has done so much, some things should be pardoned


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

*Leave prison for the real criminals. I wouldnt waste tax dollars locking him up.*

I couldn't agree more. The man changed his life and has proven himself a productive member of society. Why waste tax dollars going after him and throwing him in jail? The man has done more for mountain biking then probably anyone on this board. He deserves a pardon. Throwing him in prison now would just be judicial vengeance.


----------



## az1jeff (Feb 5, 2007)

Bannister stole the identity of a man and ruined his name and credit for years. It nearly ruined this guy and his family undoing what Bannister did. Think he's "tolerant" of Bannister just because he used to ride a bike? 

He is a "real" criminal, make no mistake. 

He belongs in jail.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

That was over 20 years ago that he applied for credit with someone else's name


----------



## az1jeff (Feb 5, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> That was over 20 years ago that he applied for credit with someone else's name


It was a little more than simply applying in someone elses name. He ruined his credit.

Let me ask you this, if someone steals your identity and ruins your credit for years, right now, and then gets away with it for years, is that excusable by you if he/she rides a mountain bike? Will you still not want justice no matter how much time passes??

I would.


----------

